# first tops



## Tom in indy (Oct 29, 2009)

:yes2:I went to the WoodWorking Show in Indianapolis this past weekend
Spent way too much money
I did get my first 4 jaw chuck. Turned a couple of tops just for fun. I even did a little chatter work on the first one.

I saw the post by Donnie (DGK) with the mini Gobblet and felt the need to try a "tiny top"

The larger is from Cherry, started as 2.5X2.5 The little one was a "pen blank" in Cocobolo.

oh BTW I did both with a 1"skew and 1/2"gouge.


tom


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Great looking tops. I really like the little one. Keep'em coming.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Great work on the tops Tom, especially using the tools you named.


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

Some grand work on such a small scale.


----------



## Tom in indy (Oct 29, 2009)

Thanks Guys,

as time goes on I am hoping to do more mainstream turning, vases, bowls and the like.
I need to get the wood supply built up so i have something to turn. I might just have to cut the tree down in the back yard :laugh: have a feeling that the boss will have something to say about that though:stop:.....lol

t


----------



## hilltopper46 (Feb 27, 2010)

Nice shape on those tops.


----------

